# Texans Know It's Spring!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Over Mud/Immerging Grasses
*
Barely a breath as fishing switches gears to full throttle. The Castaway Classic Redfish Tournament is next Saturday 2/8 with Capt's Dinner on the 7th. Guests taking advantage of our Customer Appreciation month pulling the trigger on smooth weather here on an early Spring. We've been boat bound with guests of late but expect some solid wade fishing trips approaching. It's all about the Corky's low and slow early switching to topwaters mid morning.

*Airboat Fishing Primetime*

All February thru the end of March will find some gritty Airboat fishing in primetime with mixed schools of Black Drum and Redfish making for big pulls and heavy fish boxes. These are great trips with the family and young anglers of all skill levels. Spring Break will find us booked completely so get on the books asap.

*Duck Hunting *

The last week was a bear with 10" of rain hitting us on mild weather and that scattered the birds big time. We had shoots going 45 minutes either side of the lodge with great success on both puddle ducks and divers in the afternoon. The 19/20 season was a safe one with guests from all over the USA joining us for some great wingshooting.

We've got lots and lots of great hunting fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

